# sks trigger pull



## LATHEM (Jan 4, 2011)

is there any kit or any way to lighten up the trigger pull or shorten it on a yugo sks?


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Jan 4, 2011)

Stone the bearing surfaces.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jan 4, 2011)

I sent my Norinco trigger group to 

http://www.kivaari.com/SKS Target Match.htm

It really smoothed it out and help to make that rifle a very good shooter. It will make a serious shooter out of a SKS, believe it or not as I was really surprised at the improvement it made. YMMV!


----------



## felonious (Jan 5, 2011)

Here is a useful site I found for the SKS. 

http://www.yooperj.com/SKS-25.htm

It has just about everything you need to know. I used the information to rework my trigger on my Yugo. I am very satisfied with the trigger pull now. Best of all it was free.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Jan 5, 2011)

kivaari will not only make it smooth, he will make it safe. well worth the money.


----------



## felonious (Jan 5, 2011)

I totally agree. Whatever you do, you should be sure your rifle is safe.


----------

